# Lighting question



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Folks! 

Was just wondering...What is the best lighting to use to bring the color of the fish out in a non-planted tank? 

I have a really nice Blue Acara who is so Blue in pictures, but looks gray and black in the tank! Would love to see him look that way in the tank! Anyway to pull it off?

Thanks in Advance! 

Kathy


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

my 50/50 bulbs bring out good colors on my fryeri and ngara flametails who are blue..........................


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, but could you get a little more discriptive about what 50/50 is? I have a stack of bulbs here, Sunshine, day light, plant..ect..I tried them all today and none worked. Just what is a 50/50?

Thanks,
Kathy


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

a 50/50 bulb is a bulb that has 50% atnic blue in it(seen mainly in show tank of african cichlids and reef tanks) and 50% 10k spectrum or 12k spectrum, combining these two makes it a 50/50 bulb as they call it. Hit's the blue part of the spectrum of light.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks Mala,

I think I got it now! I will give that a try and see what happens. Thanks again! 

Kathy


----------



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2006)

providing it's possible and safe(water splashing) I found that the light fitted to the front of the hood gave better results than at the back of hood


----------

